# No good deed goes unpunished. = Η καλή πράξη δεν μένει ποτέ ατιμώρητη. Καμιά καλή πράξη δεν μένει ατιμώρητη. Ο καλός καλό δεν έχει.



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

Whenever a friend succeeds, a little something in me dies. (Gore Vidal)
Quoted in _The Sunday Times Magazine_, London (16 September 1973)

«Όποτε πετυχαίνει ένας φίλος, κάτι μέσα μου πεθαίνει». Στο _Λεξικό του έξυπνου λόγου_, ο Μανδραβέλης έχει εντάξει αυτό το απόφθεγμα στην ενότητα _Ζήλια_. Το παρακάτω το έχει εντάξει στην ενότητα _Τιμωρία_, αν και στη _Ζήλια_ θα ταίριαζε κι αυτό, του Βιντάλ επίσης, υποτίθεται:

Ένας άθλος δεν μένει ποτέ ατιμώρητος.

Το αξιοποιεί σήμερα και ο Λακόπουλος στα Νέα. Όμως το αγγλικό είναι *No good deed goes unpunished*. Είναι κρυμμένο στα δοκίμια _The Last Empire_ του Βιντάλ, αλλά αποδίδεται συνήθως σε διάφορους άλλους:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_good_deed_goes_unpunished

Η εξήγηση είναι η προφανής:
The phrase *No good deed goes unpunished* is a sardonic commentary on the frequency with which kindnesses backfire on those who offer them. In other words, because life is inherently unfair, those who help others are doomed to suffer as a result of their being helpful.

Οπότε:
*No good deed goes unpunished.* = 
Μια καλή πράξη δεν μένει ποτέ ατιμώρητη. / Η καλή πράξη δεν μένει ποτέ ατιμώρητη.
Καμιά καλή πράξη δεν μένει ατιμώρητη.

Το δεύτερο είναι πιο συνηθισμένο, αλλά το πρώτο μού αρέσει περισσότερο.

Πάντως, έχει θέμα με το φθόνο ο Βιντάλ. Δικά του είναι και τα:

Envy is the central fact of American life.
It is not enough to succeed. Others must fail.
A narcissist is someone better looking than you are.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 26, 2013)

Eπειδή το ένα φέρνει τ' άλλο, δεν θα κολλούσε και αυτό εδώ;
Ναι, ναι, ξέρω... ό,τι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι.


----------



## Themis (Apr 26, 2013)

*Η* καλή πράξη δεν μένει ατιμώρητη.
Καλή πράξη, κακά ξεμπερδέματα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2013)

...
«Κάμε καλό και ρίξε το στη μέση του πελάγου
κι ανθρώπου που 'καμες καλό, όσο μπορείς φυλάγου»


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 31, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> «Κάμε καλό και ρίξε το στη μέση του πελάγου
> κι ανθρώπου που 'καμες καλό, όσο μπορείς φυλάγου»



«Κάνε το καλό δεόντως,
κι ύστερα κρύψου επειγόντως» ;)


_Οι καλές πράξεις πάντοτε τιμωρούνται._ :devil:
_Υπάρχει μια τιμωρία για κάθε καλή πράξη._ :devil:


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2016)

Σεβόμενος το έθιμο της αναβίωσης αυτού του νήματος κάθε δυο-τρία χρόνια, θα πω την αμαρτία μου: το "Μια" του τίτλου με ψιλοενοχλεί, θα προτιμούσα "Η". Ουκ εά με καθεύδειν το αριθμητικό που έχει ενσωματωθεί στα γονίδιά μου και εμφανίζει ιμπεριαλιστικές τάσεις.


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2016)

Themis said:


> Σεβόμενος το έθιμο της αναβίωσης αυτού του νήματος κάθε δυο-τρία χρόνια, θα πω την αμαρτία μου: το "Μια" του τίτλου με ψιλοενοχλεί, θα προτιμούσα "Η". Ουκ εά με καθεύδειν το αριθμητικό που έχει ενσωματωθεί στα γονίδιά μου και εμφανίζει ιμπεριαλιστικές τάσεις.



Ένα Το καλό πράμα αργεί να γίνει. 

Να σε τσιτώσω πιο πολύ; Καμιά καλή πράξη μένει ατιμώρητη.


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2016)

daeman said:


> Καμιά καλή πράξη μένει ατιμώρητη.


Κανείς το λέει αυτό, Δαεμάνε. Ούτε δεν το περίμενα από σένα.

Υ.Γ. Εντάξει, ας βάλω και μια ελεύθερη απόδοση για τους αμύητους στην αριθμητικολογική ορθότητα:
Αυτό δεν λέγεται ποτέ. Αλλά απ' τον Δαεμάνο όλα να τα περιμένεις.


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 5, 2016)

Τι θα λέγατε για την παρακάτω, γνωστή φράση.

Ο καλός καλό δεν έχει.


----------



## Themis (Feb 5, 2016)

Σωστός, Αρχάγγελε. Κερδίζεις πόντους για να προβιβαστείς σε θεό.

Καλώς ήρθες.


----------

